# pc freezes when I switch to x



## doughy (Jan 8, 2018)

I boot my system and it works fine.  It goes to kdm as usual but after I switch back to another console and try to go back to X it freezes.  Does anyone have an idea of why this could be happening?


----------



## ldgc (Jan 8, 2018)

Please indicate:

1) `freebsd-version`
2) Virtual terminal (vt or sc)
3) VM or bare metal


----------



## doughy (Jan 8, 2018)

FreeBSD-version: 11.1
Terminal: sc
bare metal


----------



## ldgc (Jan 8, 2018)

doughy said:


> Terminal: sc



The issue happens with vt?


----------



## doughy (Jan 8, 2018)

I haven't tried with vt.  I switched to sc so I could have better screen resolutions that weren't offered with vt.  I'll try vt right now and see what it does.


----------



## doughy (Jan 8, 2018)

I switched back to vt and I can switch between consoles and keep kde running but the consoles aren't working right.  I tried some different settings in rc.conf that I had added to make better resolutions work and still have the same issue.


----------



## ldgc (Jan 8, 2018)

doughy said:


> I tried some different settings in rc.conf that I had added to make better resolutions work



Which settings did you chose?


----------



## doughy (Jan 8, 2018)

kld_list="NVidia-modeset"

with this setting x will run but the consoles have nothing but a lot of abstract colors on the screen
w/o it it won't run x but the consoles are fine


----------



## ldgc (Jan 8, 2018)

I am sorry, but I don't have the knowledge to help you more


----------



## doughy (Jan 8, 2018)

I kept trying to figure out what's causing it and I think it's the resolution I'm using.  I removed the line in rc.conf specifying the mode of the resolution I want and it runs fine. even if I start the resolution after booting it will prevent  me from switching between consoles and kde


----------



## doughy (Jan 8, 2018)

I've been playing with the higher resolutions and have determined that that is the problem.  When I run a higher resolution I can't switch between kde and consoles.  Is there a way I can work around this?


----------



## thebardian (Jan 8, 2018)

doughy said:


> I've been playing with the higher resolutions and have determined that that is the problem.  When I run a higher resolution I can't switch between kde and consoles.  Is there a way I can work around this?


I have found the intel video driver buggy sometimes for console switching, I don't know the nvidia sittuation though. I wonder, maybe it's more common than I thought, for buggy video drivers to bug your console? For my part, I leave the console resolution settings alone, because I'm always in X anyways. Sorry this wasn't any help. Good luck.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2018)

thebardian said:


> For my part, I leave the console resolution settings alone, because I'm always in X anyways.


Same here, I really don't see the point of changing the console resolution if you're going to boot straight to X.


----------

